# I am considering an alternative way to ask for tips



## kbow18 (Jan 13, 2016)

I am considering posting a sign in my vehicle along the lines of:

"Tips are not expected, but greatly appreciated. To pass along the spirit of giving I will give 50% of any tips received to (insert charity/cause)"

What are your thoughts? It might spur more tips, plus you can write off any donations off of your taxes. Considering it would be made with money you probably would not have normally received it might be a win/win.

Maybe also post the most recent receipt of the donation, so people can see it is legit.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

No.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Why even bother getting in the car at all? Just stand outside at a busy intersection with a sign that you've lost your job and you need money to buy food.


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2015)

Good idea but I doubt it will work since most pax don't carry any cash with them and the ones that do want to hang onto it, but you might want to try it at let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's bad enough to beg for tips. It's totally unacceptable to ask for tips by appealing to charity. In fact, I think it may be illegal. You could get a little donation bag and walk around your neighborhood telling them that of every dollar they give you, 50 cents will go to blind children. I hope you see the problem with that.


----------



## kbow18 (Jan 13, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Why even bother getting in the car at all? Just stand outside at a busy intersection with a sign that you've lost your job and you need money to buy food.


Do you hold the same view of the Starbucks barista's and their tip jar?



Coachman said:


> It's bad enough to beg for tips. It's totally unacceptable to ask for tips by appealing to charity. In fact, I think it may be illegal. You could get a little donation bag and walk around your neighborhood telling them that of every dollar they give you, 50 cents will go to blind children. I hope you see the problem with that.


If you saw a similar sign above the tip jar at Starbucks, would you think that of them?

I am providing a service - I have 4.9 stars because I go above the minimum. I have never asked for (or expected) a tip before, but I see on these forums that it seems to be fairly common. I was just throwing out this idea with the intention of possibly making the request for a tip a bit more palatable.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kbow18 said:


> Do you hold the same view of the Starbucks barista's and their tip jar?
> 
> If you saw a similar sign above the tip jar at Starbucks, would you think that of them?


I used to work at Starbucks. If I'd put a sign like that on my tip jar I would have been fired.



kbow18 said:


> I am providing a service - I have 4.9 stars because I go above the minimum. I have never asked for (or expected) a tip before, but I see on these forums that it seems to be fairly common. I was just throwing out this idea with the intention of possibly making the request for a tip a bit more palatable.


I know what you were doing. And it's a very bad idea.

If you want to put a tip jar out in your car... go right ahead. But forget the sign.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Humor is probably more effective than facts. 
When pax gets the feeling that you want them to tip, they will give you lower ratings. 
If you can make them laugh at how bad it is and why you are still driving, it might be more effective... Provided they open the subject... You don't want to be the chicken crying to a person who all he needs is chicken tenders. Some people will never care, they have long checked out and sold their soul to the devil, they need a cheap ride and it is your fault if you have to drive them, because this is how much you are worth.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You've got to remember, too, that these people aren't simply neglecting to tip. They've been sold on Uber as a "tipless service." And they may have taken dozens of Uber rides where the subject of tipping was never raised. So suddenly they're in your car and find themselves confronted with a very direct request for a tip. It's likely not going to sit well.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Why even bother getting in the car at all? Just stand outside at a busy intersection with a sign that you've lost your job and you need money to buy food.


It actually takes a LOT to sit there and beg for "tips" or handouts. And the ones that often do it, are the ones who don't need it but have no shame. I've seen folks live/sleep homeless without signs and I've seen moms with toddlers and babies walking around with signs.

I also happen to catch one guy, grilling the guy sitting outside the grocery store down the block frm where I worked--about why he wasnt out there doing something b/c clearly the guy sitting and asking for handouts has arms, legs, hands and feet, etcetc. He shares the spot with these two other ladies who has money and condo, they make more on a normal day then you guys do on a good day.



Coachman said:


> You've got to remember, too, that these people aren't simply neglecting to tip. They've been sold on Uber as a "tipless service." And they may have taken dozens of Uber rides where the subject of tipping was never raised. So suddenly they're in your car and find themselves confronted with a very direct request for a tip. It's likely not going to sit well.


And there are drivers who believe this as well or simply don't get it. I've alternated between pool and uberx; and recently I had a pool but I didn't realize I was going to be the only passenger. The trip was really cheap and I asked the driver to continue two blocks from the destination; to a bank so I can withdrawal and tip him cash. He didn't get it and ended the trip. Double parked, cars behind and no cash on hand = 5 stars and sincere hope his business takes off and he will be moving to a much cheaper living area (out of CA) anyways.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

Personally I just use a tip jar. They see it. They know what it is and what it is for. They still may choose NOT to tip. Entirely their prerogative. 

As far as "50 % goes to charity" bend, I don't think it will increase your tips one thin dime. But hey, who really knows until you try it.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll never beg/ask for tips, but with some paxs you can casually bring it up in conversation...


If a pax asks how do I like driving for Uber, I'll say It's good for the most part but you get some paxs who expect you to bend over backwards for them and won't even give you a tip.

If a pax asks which do I like driving for Uber or Lyft I'll say Lyft because we get tips with Lyft, but Uber is more popular.


Just subtly mentioning tips which might get them to tip and/or make them aware that they aren't included in their fare.


----------

